

Every sci-fi ship ever in one mind-blowing chart - sriharis
http://www.creativebloq.com/illustration/every-sci-fi-ship-ever-one-mind-blowing-chart-9134640

======
forktheif
I think "ever" is an exaggeration. The ships from Elite aren't there for one.

